
Fresh evidence links Saudi government to 9/11 - altotrees
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3549402/Fresh-evidence-links-Saudi-government-9-11-Flight-certificate-bomber-embassy-envelope-buried-underground.html
======
nickpsecurity
A British friend told me to mostly ignore articles from The Daily Mail because
they were British equivalent of US tabloids like National Enquirier. Worth
keeping in mind here.

~~~
lucideer
This website gives a good overview of the quality of its articles
[http://kill-or-cure.herokuapp.com/](http://kill-or-cure.herokuapp.com/)

~~~
nickpsecurity
Oh... my... God... It's worse than I thought.

------
nl
Just to make it clear to everyone: The US has done a really good job of (I
assume deliberately) screwing the Saudis over the last couple of years.
Firstly the Iran agreement has shown them nothing is off the table, secondly
the US shale oil has given the US maneuvering room by crashing the oil market,
and finally this set of "leaks" is showing the Saudis that they had better
fall in line.

Exactly what the US wants isn't clear to me though. Maybe cutting off funds to
ISIS?

~~~
jqm
You could be right, but it's a familial monarchy in ownership of a country.
One that behaves pretty badly as well. So if it is a screwing, it seems the
very very least that they deserve.

~~~
xbmcuser
The family is going through internal conflict at the moment as well. Looking
at today's world the Chinese curse comes to my mind may you live in
interesting times.

------
gumby
I find the envelope part unconvincing. I am just as likely to re use an old
envelope myself for random documents.

~~~
mikeash
Seriously. For all we know, this envelope originally contained a "happy
birthday" letter, or a notice of tax delinquency or something. Unless there's
more to it, this no more indicates a link to the Saudi government than a
letter from the IRS to me indicates my activities are linked to the US
government.

And then these guys manage to write how many paragraphs about this? Sheesh.

------
Angostura
I never thought I would see a Daily Mail article on Hacker News

[http://shouldireadthedailymail.com](http://shouldireadthedailymail.com)

------
brentm
Seems a little fishy. I would expect a greater level of operational security
from a Saudi Arabian official in the position to be involved here. If you knew
the long term plan why would you ever hand someone a key piece of evidence in
an envelope bearing your own information? Even if you didn't personally know
the long term plan, ensuring the certificate is untraceable in all forms seems
like something you'd of been made to understand.

~~~
dsl
You'd be really surprised. In a theocracy such as Saudi Arabia where
individuals are born into power, the hubris is overwhelming. They believe they
are above all consequences (which has shown to be true thus far), and have
little concern for operational security.

------
brbsix
Is mail sent from foreign embassies within the U.S. protected in any way,
similar to the contents of a diplomatic bag? Does it make any sense that
someone associated with the Saudi Embassy in D.C. would use an official letter
to exfil sensitive documents like the pilot certificate? Sure doesn't seem
like a wise move, but some sort of legal protections might make the scenario
more plausible.

~~~
dsl
Embassies worldwide often mail letters (party invitations, a check to pay for
power, etc) using the postal services of host countries.

The vast majority transmit anything sensitive by diplomatic courier.

I suspect in this case the document was simply placed in an envelope and not
actually mailed, while the individual responsible didn't realize the
consequences of using an branded envelope.

------
nikolay
Just watch this:
[https://www.facebook.com/paul.j.watson.71/videos/10154130107...](https://www.facebook.com/paul.j.watson.71/videos/10154130107166171/)

------
nherment
The daily mail strike again !

------
the0nly0ne
building 7

united 93, no plane debris

"plane" strikes exact area where pentagon was doing audit of $2.3 trillion,
noted missing the day before by Rumsfield... also debris don't resemble plane
crash

explosions in the bottom floor of WTC

perfect implosion of towers

Saudi govt had nothing to do with all that, real enemy is likely closer to
home

------
squegles
This is blocked behind a paywall.

~~~
altotrees
It was not the first time I viewed it, but it seems to be now, apologies.

There is a non-paywall version available via Google. I tried to link to it
here, but it throws the paywall up.

~~~
SyneRyder
For future reference, that's what the tiny 'web' link does at the top of this
page - it will search Google for the article title, so you can clickthrough
from Google.

The Australian's article title (before the link was changed) was "Saudi
diplomats linked to September 11 terror plot".

------
subliminalpanda
daily mail version of the story:
[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3549402/Fresh-
eviden...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3549402/Fresh-evidence-
links-Saudi-government-9-11-Flight-certificate-bomber-embassy-envelope-buried-
underground.html)

~~~
dang
Since the submitted URL ([http://www.theaustralian.com.au/news/world/the-
times/saudi-d...](http://www.theaustralian.com.au/news/world/the-times/saudi-
diplomats-linked-to-september-11-terror-plot/news-
story/66592c608fb4b63e577c9a3a086c3b43)) is blocked, we've switched to this
one for the time being. I tremble, because any Daily Mail article provokes a
storm on HN, let alone one about 9-11. But the article appears to be
substantive and to contain new information, and those are our criteria. So
let's see what happens. If anyone finds a more substantive article we can
change the URL again.

~~~
astazangasta
Here is the original blog post they are quoting/paraphrasing:
[https://28pages.org/2016/04/19/exclusive-a-buried-
envelope-b...](https://28pages.org/2016/04/19/exclusive-a-buried-envelope-
buried-questions-your-first-look-inside-declassified-document-17/)

~~~
nl
Whilst the address of this site made me assume it's a conspiracy theory site,
it seems pretty level headed and I think it is worth reading.

~~~
dang
It looks like you're right, but my spidey sense is that it won't go over on
HN, even god help us by comparison with the Daily Mail.

------
suprjami
> Victims' families have been pushing Congress for the right to sue Saudi
> Arabia over the death of their loved ones

God bless America. The default response to everything is to sue.

~~~
mikeash
What's wrong with this? If SA was indeed responsible for these attacks,
shouldn't they be held liable for compensation to the victims' families?

~~~
NeutronBoy
Wouldn't this be a slippery slope, for example leading citizens in Afghanistan
and Iraq sue the US government for compensation?

~~~
tamana
Sounds good.

